
Error handling vs. exceptions redux - ashishgandhi
http://dave.cheney.net/2014/11/04/error-handling-vs-exceptions-redux
======
NateDad
Excellent article... I think another point you could have gone more into is
how exceptions interact with multithreaded programming. Everyone always says
you can't ignore exceptions, but that's not true... only exceptions in your
application's main thread will take down the process. Exceptions in any other
thread will just kill that thread. Also, handling exceptions in multithreaded
programs becomes much more difficult, because you can't throw across thread
boundaries, so now you need some different error handling mechanism to
propagate errors in that case.

